# bike porn



## jarrodski (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o

yay!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2009)

Pretty wild stuff!  No way that I'll ever be able to ride like that.


----------



## JD (Apr 22, 2009)

Freakin love it.   180 to backwards manual to halfcab.
                        180 to backwards nose manual to half cab.  
                         Insane style and skillz.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 22, 2009)

Sick!!


----------



## marcski (Apr 22, 2009)

Those "urban" riders are totally cool.  The balance and agility they have on their rigs is amazing.


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

Pfft. They're all posers. Here's some Johnnypoach/powhunter steeze:


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 23, 2009)

is he really sitting down @ 1:20 . . . scary


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


>



Wow!  Great stuff!

The only problem is now I feel like an even bigger wuss than I already did...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2009)

incredible

speechless


----------



## Beetlenut (May 13, 2009)

Inspiring!


----------

